# Traction magnets



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

HOW TO DETERMINE traction magnets orientation. Example - A/W dot traction magnets, how do you know if they are installed properly, from factory. also , if you but dot traction magnets, which side goes toward rails ???


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if it is an inline motor, the 
the bottom of the mag should attract to the back side of the motor mag.
that high down force


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Got that on inlines, what about pancakes, A/W in this case, dot mag's.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess you will need 3 cars to determine if the factory mags are installed correctly. If all three are the same then most likely that is the factory polarity. If 2 of the three are the same then most likely that is the factory polarity. Once that is determined then take another magnet and mark the side that attracts the stock magnet and ride happily into the future.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

When I put traction mags on X-tractions, we would see if the magnet would attract or repell from the chassis in the place where you wanted to mount it. If it repelled, then flip it over. Have fun:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thinking about it, it seem like having both tractions the same (attracted to the bottom of the rear motor mag) would be high DF for a pancake car?/


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Unbalanced?*

I suspect that traction magnets on the Auto World pancake motor cars should unbalance the magnetic field on the motor too. Has anyone done an RPM check with and without magnets?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I use the standard traction magnet orientation on inline motor cars and not high down force.
With the open polarity of the top of the traction magnet the same as the inside of the motor magnet.
That way the traction magnet works with the motor magnet and not against it like high down force.

But I do like to see other people using high down force because the cars will be slower.
And that would be an advantage I can use in a race.

__________________


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

tabcomary said:


> I suspect that traction magnets on the Auto World pancake motor cars should unbalance the magnetic field on the motor too. Has anyone done an RPM check with and without magnets?


 Joe, I always wondered about that as well.... but I don't use extra traction magnets on any of my Pancake chassis....nope- I just won't ! Drifting in the corners is what makes me happy


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I use the standard traction magnet orientation on inline motor cars and not high down force.
> With the open polarity of the top of the traction magnet the same as the inside of the motor magnet.
> That way the traction magnet works with the motor magnet and not against it like high down force.


interesting, my choice is based on tracks! 
If running a inline Super stock or poly mod cars on a TOMY track, with the people i race with, a LDf car driver will be super fast down the straight, but be able to stay on in the turns. The handling is just not there.

On a high down force, yes, LDF setups can and do work

I have come home after racing on a HDF track a few times, put the cars away for a few days, then go to race 1! and wonder why my car is all over the place!, then it hits me! oh yeah, i am in LDF mode


----------

